# Critique (as much as you can..)



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

She looks like a gentle, kind horse, her best quality and not easy to come by! She has a goose rump, a steep shoulder and her neck ties in very high to it. Her overall build is what I call "weedy". HOWEVER, she has a kind eye and looks very relaxed, her coat is shiny and with a bit of weight on her, she will look awesome. Good luck with her.


----------



## silverxslinky (Jul 23, 2013)

To me she looks like she is overall pretty well proportioned. She has a pretty enough face a neck of workable length that ties in well, though the lack of muscle is making it look like it ties in low. Shoulder is quite upright but point of shoulder is high enough that is matters a little less. Nice long forearm though I cant see much of her lower leg to be able to comment. A touch short in the body, and long and flat from point of hip to point of buttocks. Croup is shorter than ideal. I would guess that she has well set hocks of appropriate angle. She needs groceries but is not dangerously underweight, she is mostly under muscled.

All that said if you haven't already I would seriously considering vetting this horse before you take her on, even though she's free. At 18/19 and an OTTB and former show horse may have issues that your friend isn't aware of that you may or may not being willing to take on.

Best of luck!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

She has been out of consistent work for a while, the pictures are from when they took her out of a field to show her because the girl's new horse pulled up lame. She is super sweet and easy going, and will definitely be a nice change for me (most of the horses I've worked with have been green). I am having her vetted before she comes to me, just to be safe.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Get her at a good weight and with properly fitted tack and she will be stunning. I like what I see, she just needs some tlc.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

what they said, though the goose rump I question. with some weight, I wonder if that wont disappear.

her neck , to me, is her worst feature. she's a bit hammer headed; with her nead stuck on an overly straight neck. there isn't enough curve in her neck bones (that form an "S"), so for her to have much lift of the neck or flexion will be difficult. she will tend to go straight necked, but if you are trail riding, or going over fences, that wont' be so important.

I like her alot and think she'll stay sound a long time.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> what they said, though the goose rump I question. with some weight, I wonder if that wont disappear.
> 
> her neck , to me, is her worst feature. she's a bit hammer headed; with her nead stuck on an overly straight neck. there isn't enough curve in her neck bones (that form an "S"), so for her to have much lift of the neck or flexion will be difficult. she will tend to go straight necked, but if you are trail riding, or going over fences, that wont' be so important.
> 
> I like her alot and think she'll stay sound a long time.


She's been a hunter horse all her life and has always placed well, but that's because hunter judges don't like seeing them too collected haha I plan on doing a LOT of flatwork and trail riding, with the occasional jumping here and there.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I rode a thoroughbred like her for a half year. he was a bit rangy like her, and same color too. he was off the track and loved to run. he could excellerate so fast you'd feel the G force big time. and he was very surefooted, too. even with long gangly legs, he rode through the woods like a champ.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Needs about 150 pounds of weight. Will be stunning when she gains that. Get the vet's opinion on her weight before you take her (is she thin due to lack of enough good feed and/or clean clear water or is it due to some other [possibly expensive] issue.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm betting that the weight issue is the reason for the sale.
You will need to really study up on feed. I have bought whatever hay was available in bad hay years, BUT there are many other options than when I first got horses 30 years ago. She is probably a hard keeper. Both, "Corporal" (Arabian, 1982-2009, RIP) and "Prime Time" (OTTB) were very hard keepers. I recognize that a neighbor some 5 miles from my horse gave one of these a good home with their healthy, easy keeper QH mare. I am sure that people who drive by might believe that they don't feed the older horse, who looks a lot like yours, but I know the heartache of feeding and feeding and not seeing your horse gain weight. I know better, that are being kind to her, and she has company and a pasture, and I can see that they have solid stalls for bad weather, and I can see their hay pile in their barn, too. They also use a turnout sheet or blanket on her in bad weather or cold turnout.
With Prime Time, who had a bad back and a bad attitude, I finally sold him. I kept Corporal from 4yo until his death at 27yo. I finally came up with a recipe for him, 1 flake straight alfalfa, NOT stemmy, with 2 flakes hay, and 3 pounds Equine Senior pellets/2x a day, and this filled him out, although he was never a heavy horse.
Be patient because weight gain seems to take FOOOORRRRRREEEEVVVER, and then, suddenly 6 months down the road, your horse is starting to look good. I am a big fan of a new horse owner who buys a safe horse. Good luck, and keep us posted. =D


----------



## AmyD (Jun 1, 2015)

I think she's gorgeous! Needs a little weight.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I think most of this mare's flaws will disappear with proper conditioning and all that will be left is the nitpicks any horse has.

I disagree on the weight. While obviously she needs to gain weight I suspect the previous owner (not to diss the OPs friend) just didn't put care into her. I don't see a well kept or cared for horse and in that top picture pretty much every single article of tack on her does NOT fit and is not put on right.

The OP said she's having her vetted which is obviously a good idea regardless I really suspect the horses weight is from being an older TB thrown onto pasture and ignored and not from an "issue". I don't know ANY TBs that age that would be OK on just "pasture". I'm guessing that's what the vet finds as well. I doubt it's the reason for the sale.

Obviously an issue but I think it's perfectly fixable. Does every thin horse have an issue? Just seems to be a panic lol.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yogiwick said:


> I think most of this mare's flaws will disappear with proper conditioning and all that will be left is the nitpicks any horse has.
> 
> I disagree on the weight. While obviously she needs to gain weight I suspect the previous owner (not to diss the OPs friend) just didn't put care into her.* I don't see a well kept or cared for horse and in that top picture pretty much every single article of tack on her does NOT fit and is not put on right.*
> 
> ...


It's insteresting that you say this.. I know this girl from riding at the same place off and on and her mom is a sweetheart who likes me and that's why I'm getting the offer of "free". This girl has gone through pony after pony growing up, and once she gets a new one, the old one had better move over, soon. I think that that's exactly what happened.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes that's definitely the feeling I was getting from the pictures (mares condition + tack) so interesting that you say that.

While the horse could clearly be better cared for and is in need of tlc she doesn't appear abused or neglected. That doesn't make the owner "bad" just not up to my standards in horse care lol.

I think this mare will blossom in a home with individual attention. This may be a very good deal for you, just wait on the vet check.


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

Sorry. Id not consider her at all. 1st, looks MUCH older. 2nd, looks tied up, 3rd is emaciated and ridden!??!?! 4th, not great confo. 

I'd almost take her to shoot her. There is a reason she is free. Sorry..


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

That's a bit harsh, don't you think? She's sound and passed her vetting and has an amazing temperment..


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Goldilocks said:


> Sorry. Id not consider her at all. 1st, looks MUCH older. 2nd, looks tied up, 3rd is emaciated and ridden!??!?! 4th, not great confo.
> 
> I'd almost take her to shoot her. There is a reason she is free. Sorry..


Wow. That's *really* out of line. Especially that last part. And she's hardly emaciated. Yes, she could use some groceries, but she's not on death's doorstep. :icon_rolleyes: Her confo really isn't that bad, either. I've seen a heck of a lot worse being ridden hard and used well. 

OP, she's a pretty mare and sounds like a real gem. Glad you're able to give her a good home.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> That's a bit harsh, don't you think? She's sound and passed her vetting and has an amazing temperment..


I have to agree, the horse is free, a lot of those points really aren't accurate or relevant, in fact I disagree with all of them. It's not like she's picking a horse off craigslist and doesn't want to spend money so picked this one. The mare is a gift from a friend. Most horses have looked less than perfect at some point in their life, doesn't make them a bad horse. This mare has a LOT going for her and while she may not be worth much at her age her price reflects that, older horses have a lot to offer. If you can expand on that with facts feel free but I don't think you're quite understanding the situation (or reading the horse)

Yay on passing the vet check  Congrats!


----------



## Goldilocks (Jan 30, 2015)

I admit i was a bit harsh. I do apologise OP


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I can understand what you're saying (though disagree with it) but to me a free horse from a friend is very different from buying same horse from an unknown, or even free horse from unknown.

This mare isn't in great shape but I don't think she's in "rescue" status, let alone "buy to put down" status!! Even if the things listed were true they aren't a deal breaker in a free horse.

I am eager for further updates!


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

To help her gain weight, what do you all think about this: https://www.smartpakequine.com/ps/smartgain-4505?cm_sp=Category-_-TopPick-_-undefined


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Beet pulp or senior feed would probably be cheaper.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

So my god mother just floated her teeth (she lives where the mare lives now and is a vet) she said her teeth were so bad that it may be the reason she dropped weight. She said it doesn't look like they've been done in a while, in addition to the top teeth being partially gone. She said that with the teeth fixed and an easy to eat senior feed, she might go up in weight very easily. She said if not, then I should try supplementing the feed.

She also commented on how sweet she was saying that she's "such a saint".
She is the one who did the vet check before and just did the coggins, floating, and health certificate today.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yay!! Just get her good food, I bet thats all she needs.

Agree to start with senior and add beet pulp if needed


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

She said it could possibly be ulcers, but that's fairly treatable and the fixed teeth will help anyway if it is. But since the teeth WERE so bad, she said they're most likely the culprit.


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

And now for a new name- when your godmother called her a saint I thought of Joan of Arc, hershey=yuck. She needs something feminine with poise and grace (Grace as in Grace Kelly??)


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Joan is my godmother's name! haha

I found some pictures of her before she dropped weight recently. Still not the best, but I can't do anything about it yet!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I'm so glad she passed inspection!!!!!!
She's lovely.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Apparently she's gained weight since I last saw her in June!! Look at her <3


----------

